# Can someone tell me the purpose of this part on the air duct?



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

The round, appendix-looking thing on top.










Mine popped off today and stalled out my engine.










Right now it's been replaced with duct tape, and if I can't replace it without buying the entire duct assembly, it may stay that way. Can anyone tell me what it's actually for or where I can get it?


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

A resonator.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92383370/MR20DEduct.jpg

Without it, you should notice more subdued response to gas pedal inputs, at a guess.

Might affect your mpg even if it seems to run fine without it.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't mention it. Oh, wait! You didn't.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only reason for the resonator is sound deadening. It has no affect on performance or driveability (except when it pops out and creates a massive vacuum leak, as in this case). Nissan dealer or junkyard are your options to find another one.


----------

